# Wie sinnvoll ist eine SSHD ?



## SgtWigglytuff (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe vor mir demnächst einen neue Festplatte zuzulegen und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine SSHD zu kaufen, also einen SSD HDD Hybriden. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit denen und würdet ihr die überhaupt für einen Desktop-PC empfehlen und wenn ja welche ?

Ach ja und mir geht es hauptsächlich darum ob es sich preislich lohnt, weil 120gb SSD+2tb HDD ist mir viel zu teuer ^^


----------



## Erok (4. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man von der neuen WD Black 2 ausgeht, kostet diese 300 Euro, und wenn Du getrennt eine 120 GB SSD und eine 2 TB HDD kaufst, biste bei ca 170 Euro, also weitaus weniger wie die Hybrid-Platten.

Diese lohnen sich eig nur für ein Laptop, wenn man darin nur eine Festplatte einbauen kann.

Ansonsten kauf Dir eine Samsung Evo 120 GB plus eine Seagate Barracuda mit 2 TB .

Sollte eine der beiden Festplatten mal kaputt gehen, hast Du immernoch die andere zur Hand.

Geht Dir die SSHD kaputt, hast Du garnichts mehr und alle Daten sind weg 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Cinnayum (4. Dezember 2013)

Die WD Black 2 darfst du nicht als Maßstab nehmen. Es gibt von Seagate die Momentus XT (glaube ich), die sind Hybrid Platten mit nur 20% Aufpreis zur gleichen Größe der HDD.

Die Bootzeit verringert sich wesentlich. Der Vorteil ggü. der ohnehin langsamen 5400U/min Notebookplatte ist natürlich noch gravierender als bei den relativ schnellen 7200U/min Desktop-HDDs.

Lohnen ist also relativ. Bei getrennten Laufwerken spart man sich das Trennen einer Systempartition. Außerdem kann das Datengrab im Surf-/Desktopbetrieb in Standby gehen.
Für einen HTPC mit wenig Platz siehts schon wieder anders aus.

Ich vermute, dass die Controllerlogik einer SSHD aber auch die Ladezeiten der Lieblingsspiele drastisch verbessern kann.

Die SSHD hat die gleiche Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit wie eine normale Festplatte, da auf dem SSD-Teil nur Daten gespiegelt (gecached) sind. Sie sind allerdings irgendwie Exoten, ich kenne leider niemand, der mit einer 3,5"-7200U/min SSHD Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## OctoCore (5. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man immer die gleichen Programme startet, lohnt sich eine Hybridplatte - also schonmal für den typischen Firmenbürorechner.
Für Spiele eher nicht - um davon nennenswert was zu cachen, ist der Flashteil viel zu klein, bestenfalls die eigentlichen EXEn, die sind ja eher winzig im Vergleich zu den zig Gigas an Sound/Grafik/Sonstwas-Bibliotheken. Und wenn man mehrere Games abwechselnd zockt, fliegen irgendwann die Sachen, die am längsten nicht genutzt wurden, aus dem Cache.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Dezember 2013)

SgtWigglytuff schrieb:
			
		

> würdet ihr die überhaupt für einen Desktop-PC empfehlen


Nur wenn das Geld für eine SDD+HDD fehlt, ansonsten nicht wirklich, da diese Zwitter Platten lediglich partiell einen Hauch von SSD versprühen.
Ich sehe SSHD's überwiegend bei Notebooks als Hauptnutzungsgebiet, wo nur ein Laufwerksschacht verfügbar ist und mit mehr Daten gearbeitet wird.


----------



## SgtWigglytuff (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube ich werd mir einfach die von Seagate holen ein schneller Boot reicht mir schon und 7200U/min reichen ja auch für Spiele


----------



## Cross-Flow (5. Dezember 2013)

Erfahrungen mit einer SSHD habe ich nicht allerdings nutze ich seit einer "Ewigkeit" die Cache Funktion vom Z77 ( was im Grunde das selbe ist - beim Z77 verwaltet die Intel Software welche Daten gechached werden und bei der SSHD macht das die Firmware der Platte). 

Als Chache SSD sitzt eine 64 GB Adata im mSATA Slot und als HDD kommt eine WD 2 TB FASS unter Windows 8.1 zum Einsatz ( vorher WD6400AAKS und Win 7 ).

Ich selbst bin mit der Leistung mehr als zufrieden - unter Windows und im täglichen Umgang fühlt sich das System wie SSD only an.

Starte ich mal nen Spiel dann dauert das entpacken der Sound und GFX Dateien bei der SSD und HDD genau so lang.

Vorteil des ganzen ist auch noch das sollte die SSD kaputt gehen sind keine Daten weg.

Vor da her von mir ein deutliches Ja zu SSHD und SSD Chaching.


----------



## SgtWigglytuff (5. Dezember 2013)

Dann werd ich mir die 2 TB HDD mit 8gb flash Speicher von Seagate mal zum Geburtstag gönnen ^^ mal schauen vielleicht schick ich dann mal ein paar Werte


----------

